# Sticky  DOTM Photo Contest Winners! 2008-2012



## bahamutt99

2008

*August*

Male: Bahamutt99's Priest










Female: Sydney's Sydney










Pet: Bahamutt99's Loki POTM


----------



## bahamutt99

*September*

Male of the Month: MPro112's King










Female of the Month: Marty's Lil Bit










Pet of the Month: Pitbullgirl22's Cheese & Crackers


----------



## bahamutt99

*October*

Male:

Bullybabe's Luke









Female:

Sydney's Sydney:


Pet:

apbtmom76's Leroy:


----------



## bahamutt99

*November*

Here are our winners for November!

Male: Ericschevy's Rocky










Female: Sydney's Sydney










Pet: Indica's Ammo


----------



## bahamutt99

*December:*

Male:

Elvisfink's Lux









Female:

SadieBlues' Sadie









Pet:

Bedlambullys Tank


----------



## Roxy_Nie

*2009*

*January*

Male:

PullDawgPits' Rolex









Female:

PullDawg's Tutu









Puppy:

Roxy_Nie's Zoe









Pet:

pitbulllover27870's Peanut


----------



## Roxy_Nie

*2009

February*

Male:

SadieBlues's Simba










Female:

Elvisfink's Ms Tweak










Puppy:

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se's KENYA










Pet:

Mrs_APBT_America's Chicken Little


----------



## Roxy_Nie

*Winners For March 2009*

*March 2009*

Male:

BedlamBully's Bomber










Female:

DAVE94LIGHTING's Shyanne










Puppy:

Southern Inferno's Hemi










Pet:

koa22's Smurf


----------



## Roxy_Nie

APRIL 2009

April DOTM PUPPY

Knineguy's Leela









April DOTM FEMALE

Performanceknls Tempest









April DOTM MALE

ElvisFink's Junkyard deLUXe (Lux)









April DOTM PET

meganc66's Bear









Congradulations everyone


----------



## Roxy_Nie

*May 2009*

*Puppy*

Elvisfink's Poison Ivy










*Male*

PerformanceKnl's Monsoon










*Female*

athena08's Athena










*Pet*

PerformanceKnls General McNasty


----------



## Roxy_Nie

*June 2009*

Female:

Roxy_Nie's Zoe










Male:

Brad's Tug










Puppy:

B I G G I E's Biggie










Pet:

Mrs_APBT_America's Skittlez


----------



## Roxy_Nie

*July 2009 Winners*

*July 2009 Winners*

Female:

PerformanceKnls Justice










Male:

NesOne's Smokey










Puppy:

Roxy_Nie's Thor










Pet:

Pitlover0718's Backhoe


----------



## Roxy_Nie

*August 2009*

*Pet:*

BLUE PIT BULL MAN's Peek-a-Boo Brangus










*Male:*

vdubbinya's Pike










*Female:*

Performanceknls Tempest










*Puppy:*

meganc66's Rudi


----------



## Nizmo

*August 2009*

*Pet:*
Matt's Pheonix 









*Male:*
Mrs. OTRP's Jesse James









*Female:*
Performanceknls Typhoon









*Puppy:*
keekeen's Junior


----------



## meganc66

2009

*October*

Male: Peformanceknls Monsoon










Female: BLUE PITBULL MAN's Trudi









Pet: BLUE PITBULL MAN's Lightning









Puppy: BLUE PITBULL MAN's Dozer


----------



## meganc66

2010

*February*

Male: Elvisfink's Lux









Female: 1MEANR/T's Nena 









Pet: redog's Eddie









Puppy: COMING SOON! TIE BREAKER!

Congrats everybody!


----------



## meganc66

Sorry it's a bit late, I've been pretty darned busy!

2010

*March*

Male: Reddoggy's Lugz









Female: Sydney's Sydney 









Pet: apbtmom76's Demon









Puppy: COMING SOON- TIE BREAKER!

Congrats everybody!


----------



## meganc66

2010

*April*

Male: cEElint's Dre Dogg









Female: bahamutt99's Terra 









Pet: kg420's Mack Truck - RIP









Puppy: COMING SOON- TIE BREAKER!

Congrats everybody!


----------



## American_Pit13

meganc66 said:


> 2010
> 
> *May*
> 
> Male: BullyTheKid's Cochise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female: LionsGate's Carbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pet: kg420's Marley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy: BullyTheKid's C @ 4 1/2 mos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats everybody!


...............................


----------



## American_Pit13

June DOTM



Nizmo said:


> It was close but for DOTM Male it is:
> mattytang' Evil 22 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also very close, DOTM female:
> Elvisfink's Poison Ivy @ 16 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONce again it was close DOTM Puppy:
> Cujo's Mom's Spartacus @ 12 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point everything has gotten close
> lawrence_tbs *no name* the hedgehog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats everyone.
> now get your shots in for the next DOTM contest.:woof:


..........................................


----------



## American_Pit13

Here are your DOTM winners for August 2010!​
DOTM FEMALE WINNER
meganc66's Rudi









DOTM MALE WINNER
kg420's Dosia 20 months









DOTM PUPPY WINNER
Rojas209: Chico @ 14 weeks









DOTM PET WINNER
ws6 beat chuey


----------



## American_Pit13

*
September 2010 DOTM Winners
DOTM FEMALE
ShadowWolf's Luna







DOTM MALE
Rojas209: Kilo 









DOTM PUPPY
BTK's The Prophecy 9 months









DOTM PET
proline518 Rosco







*​[/CENTER]


----------



## American_Pit13

*October 2010 Winners
Congrats to all!*

*DOTM FEMALE
Bahamutt99's Terra









DOTM MALE
Pitbullmamanatl's Kangol 









DOTM PUPPY
cEElint's Diesel 11 weeks









DOTM PET
Carley's Max 11 weeks







*​


----------



## American_Pit13

*Congrats to all the winners!
DOTM Puppy
Aimee's Robin 6-7weeks









DOTM Female
American_pit13's Bumble Bee









DOTM Male
American_Pit13's Stack









DOTM Pet
SapphirePB's Russel 







*​


----------



## American_Pit13

*Congrats to our December DOTM Winners!

DOTM Female
apbtmom76's - Penny (RIP) 









DOTM Male
Rojas209's Kilo









DOTM Puppy
pitbullmamanatl's Camouflage @ 12 weeks









DOTM Pet
pitbullmamanatl's Koby






*


----------



## aimee235

*Congrats to the January 2011 DOTM Winners!!!

DOTM Female
Junkyards "Kimba" 









DOTM Male
American_Pit13's Stack









DOTM Puppy
Apbtproud's Jezi @ 8 1/2mo









DOTM Pet
luvum's Chloe











*​


----------



## aimee235

February DOTM Winners

DOTM Pet
DMTWI's Hisssssy









DOTM Male
Apbtproud's JaBar









DOTM Female
Angelbabys Luna









DOTM Puppy
Earl at 9 months









Congratulations!​


----------



## American_Pit13

*March DOTM Winners

Female

Brandileigh080's Molly









Male

Circle M's Teardrop









Puppy
Bahamutt99's Superman @ 8 months









Pet 

kg420's Brick








*​


----------



## American_Pit13

*April DOTM Winners​*


American_Pit13 said:


> *
> Congrats to all!
> 
> Female
> 
> K9 Performance Knls Tempest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male
> 
> Macho's Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy
> 
> dfranco_rr's zeus @ 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pet
> 
> Indie's "Hammie," a baby squirrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## American_Pit13

*Here are your May DOTM winners. Congrats to all

Female
American_pit13's Crixus









Male
Elvisfink's Earl









Puppy 
angelbabys crush @ 4 months









Pet
Performanceknls General McNasty








*​


----------



## American_Pit13

*Congrats to all the winners from June!

Female Winner
cEElint's Daisy









Male Winner
Rudy4747's Dooney.









Puppy Winner
Joewilly's Vicki 3 mos 









Pet Winner
DMTWI's Little Buster
*​


----------



## American_Pit13

*Congrats to all of the July DOTM Winners.

Male 
Macho's Blue









Female
Ton80pits Panda









Puppy
Angelbabys Crush 6 months









Pet
HoneyDog's "Paint"









*​


----------



## American_Pit13

*:woof:Here are your winners for the month of August!:woof:

Female Winner
American_pit13's Crixus









Male Winner
Firehazard's "Turk"ish Blend~









Puppy Winner
Sadie's Miss Lola Buck 9 weeks old










Pet Winner
DMTWI's Spatter
*​


----------



## American_Pit13

[*Here are your September DOTM Winners!

Female Winner
Cali 2 b.c's Luna









Male Winner
Elvisfinks Earl 









Puppy Winner
NoWuCmEnOwU...'s Zorro 13 weeks









Pet Winner
cEElint's Allie Boo RIP






*


----------



## American_Pit13

*Congrats to all the winners for October

DOTM Male Winner
Sadies Bogart 









DOTM Female Winner
Indies Indie









DOTM Puppy Winner
NVEOUS's Myiah @ 8 weeks









DOTM Pet Winner
DMTWI's Little Buster







*​


----------



## American_Pit13

*Congrats to the November DOTM Winners!

DOTM Male Winner
Angelbabys Zeke









DOTM Female Winner
Bahamutt99's Terra 









DOTM Puppy Winner
meganc66's Ozai @ 5 months









DOTM Pet Winner
kg420's Marley R.I.P.






*


----------



## American_Pit13

*Congrats to Decembers DOTM Winners!

Male Winner
Pink's Torque









Female Winner
Indie's Indie 









Puppy Winner
Angelbabys Crush 11 months









Pet winner

Mach0's Onyx






*


----------



## American_Pit13

*up:Congrats to all the winners!up:

DOTM Female
Pink's Cleo









DOTM Male
American_pit13's Scorch









DOTM Puppy
SMiGGs Envy @ 7 Months









DOTM Pet
SMiGGs Lucy






*


----------



## American_Pit13

*Here are you DOTM Winners for February!!!

Dotm Female
cEElint's Daisy









DOTM Male- Winning by A Landslide!
Pink's Torque









DOTM Puppy
Ishdat a Pitbull's Buzz at 8 weeks









DOTM Pet
American_Pit13's Samuel 







*​


----------



## American_Pit13

*Congrats to the DOTM Winners!

Puppy Winner.

integra8400's Remy 12 weeks









Female Winner.

Angelbabys Luna









Male Winner

cEElint's Diesel









Pet Winner

lawrence_tbs's IGUANA







*​


----------



## American_Pit13

*Here are your DOTM Winners!

DOTM Male
Pink's Torque









DOTM Female
Angelbaby's Cali Love









DOTM Puppy
MyPits86's Dominus @ 15 weeks









DOTM Pet
American_Pit13's Jerry Lee






*


----------



## American_Pit13

*
Winners from May

Here are your DOTM winners

Male Winner
Sparta's....Sparta









Female Winner
Pink's Cleo









Puppy Winner
rawkey's [email protected] 









Pet Winner
::::COACH:::: Cheeto 







*​


----------



## American_Pit13

*

Winners from June
Male Winner
Rudy4747's Dooney1









Puppy Winner
Rudy4747's Meaty @10 months









Female Winner
Blue_Nose_Bella's "Bella"









Pet Winner
Shewerewolf's Magnus 






*


----------



## American_Pit13

*Male Winner

Pink's Torque









Female Winner

Pink's Cleo









Puppy Winner

American_Pit13's Spock @ 8 months









Pet Winner

Jaws101's Star Warz







*​


----------



## American_Pit13

*Puppy Winner
Kai's Kai @7 Months









Male Winner
Elvisfink's Earl









Female Winner
Indie's Indie and Sofie









Pet Winner
::::COACH'S:::: Spencer






*


----------



## American_Pit13

*DOTM Male Winner
Performanceknls VARRO 








Who beat his brother by 1 vote!

DOTM Female Winner
American_Pit13's Crixus









DOTM Puppy Winner
MSK's Dreamer @ 9 weeks









DOTM Pet Winner
Odin's_BlueDragon's Zuki







*​


----------



## American_Pit13

American_Pit13 said:


> *
> DOTM Male
> Angelbaby's Crush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





American_Pit13 said:


> *
> DOTM Pet
> EckoMac's Celtic God of Fire (Lugh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​





American_Pit13 said:


> *
> DOTM Female
> apbtmom76's Peri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





American_Pit13 said:


> *
> DOTM Puppy
> Dr.Duct_Mossburg's Bentley @ 12 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


................


----------



## American_Pit13

*Decembers DOTM Winners!

Female Winner
performanceknls Crixus









Male Winner
Indian Creek's Electric Blue Meathead









DOTM Puppy Winner
Rodrigo's Swag (8 weeks) 









Pet Winner
BullyGal's Rebel!







*​


----------

